# California pits tekla castillo



## dan'sgrizz

I recently saw a pair of dogs from this breeder and I was impressed to say the least. Does anyone have any first hand experience with this breeder or his dogs? Any info would be greatly appreciated thankyou.


----------



## Roxy_Nie

Very pretty dogs...


----------



## dan'sgrizz

not just pretty... Very athletic with loads of determination.


----------



## Marine1

Tekla Castillo started the Castillo bloodline. They're UKC show dogs coming from Hemphill/Wallace 6 or 7 generations back. They are always red-red nose sometimes w/ white patch on chest or toes.It is by far the most consistent show bloodline that is still a APBT, not Amstaff or APBT/AmStaff like alot of the AKC/UKC registered dogs. Some consider them Amstaff because they dont come from a fighting background, and bred for the show ring, but this is a matter of opinion. I was considering getting a Castillo bred dog, my only problem is that they weigh above standard, and Im into working dogs, and not sure if this would be a issue. There not like American Bully large,...very well balanced. We'll just have to see..LOL!!!

Dan'sgrizz, did you see these dogs in person, or on the internet. Like I said these dogs are very consistent with temperment and appearance. They have a distinct look that you notice from a mile away.

Heres Tekla Castillo website
pitbulls cali pitbulls red nose

Anchor Chain Kennels(They breed this bloodline also)
anchor chain kennels

Brandon


----------



## wheezie

i stoped looking as soon as i read "breeding for large boned"


----------



## Sydney

I don't know anything about these people in particular, but I have always liked the Castillo dogs of the past. Sydney really reminds me of a Castillo bred dog, in her size structure, temperment, and coloring.


----------



## bahamutt99

wheezie said:


> i stoped looking as soon as i read "breeding for large boned"


No joke. Their stud is 92 lbs. They seem to have gone full-on American Bully. On their pics page, they seem quite pleased over a 4-month-old, 63 pound puppy. (Double the weight at 4 months to get adult weight, would be...) I really wouldn't call them show dogs either, since they don't appear to have any show CHs on their page at present, and even the Castillo peds I've seen don't have many show achievements.

The contention that they're a pure APBT line is a bit off, too. Since they are related to Lar-San dogs, and Lar-San has some AmStaff behind it, it stands to reason that Castillo would be pit-or-staff, too.

Don't get me wrong. I like some of the older Castillo dogs. Sampson is a beautiful dog. But what they're producing now is just not impressive to me.


----------



## Sydney

bahamutt99 said:


> No joke. Their stud is 92 lbs. They seem to have gone full-on American Bully.


Holy Cow! wish I could open the link...(internet nazi's at work)



bahamutt99 said:


> I like some of the older Castillo dogs. But what they're producing now is just not impressive to me.


Agreed.


----------



## bahamutt99

Sydney said:


> Holy Cow! wish I could open the link...(internet nazi's at work)


You're not missing too much, Syd. Some of their dogs look semi-close to how they used to look (only amplified). Others are just... well, sloppy, for lack of a better term. Let it marinade for a while and check it out later. LOL


----------



## Sydney

Checked it on the IPhone...if you look at the present dogs at the bottom the structure is off from the dogs they say they came from...they got bigger, and they look wider in the chest and shorter and they got all easty westy...


----------



## wheezie

what???? i thought bigger was better?????


----------



## wheezie

of people are interested in dogs these sizes why not move on to another breed?


----------



## Sadie

They look decent on the large side I prefer a slender leaner dog. There is not much of a difference between the old and the new they look large to me and wider than the typical game bred dog. Def a UKC style show dog not my personal taste but they look alot better than what you typically see with the american bully style dog .. I wouldnt say they are american bullish more amstaffish


----------



## Patch-O-Pits

Not all dogs from that line are big especially if you look at the foundation dogs. Also, not all are red. There are quite a bit of chocolate and cream colored dogs as well.



The older dogs that carried the castillo name and the foundation dogs were much different than some of the ones around today. 
Such as This one who is in my girls' pedigree
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [45784] :: GARNER'S FOXI ROXI


----------



## bahamutt99

SadieBlues said:


> Def a UKC style show dog ... I wouldnt say they are american bullish more amstaffish


I have to disagree here. It's really an insult to carefully-planned UKC and AKC breeding plans to say that. People breeding show dogs will prove their dogs in the show ring; that's the ideal of their program, to have a winning dog. They will not deliberately breed in exaggerations or any kind of sloppiness that will detract from their dog in the ring. It looks to me that this line has gone more to breeding for size and a look that appeals to newbies (no offense to anyone who likes them).

ETA: Patch, I agree with you. If you go back in the pedigrees, there are some very nice dogs back there.


----------



## Sydney

YES! I love that dog! (FOXI ROXI)

But was Sampson really 89 lbs he doesn't look it, I was under the impression that the Castillo dogs were "bigger" but like on the taller end of the spectrum 20ish inches and 50-60lbs maybe 70lbs tops....not 80-90-105lbs.


----------



## Sadie

bahamutt99 said:


> I have to disagree here. It's really an insult to carefully-planned UKC and AKC breeding plans to say that. People breeding show dogs will prove their dogs in the show ring; that's the ideal of their program, to have a winning dog. They will not deliberately breed in exaggerations or any kind of sloppiness that will detract from their dog in the ring. It looks to me that this line has gone more to breeding for size and a look that appeals to newbies (no offense to anyone who likes them).
> 
> ETA: Patch, I agree with you. If you go back in the pedigrees, there are some very nice dogs back there.


Again Not trying to insult but to me they look the same ... Some of the current dogs may be a little larger but I looked at the old dogs and the new dogs on that website and I personally don't see too much of a difference JMO. I wasn't saying they were all large but many of them were compared to typical game dogs structually their is a big difference even in SOME of the older dogs shown on that website they looked like amstaffs IMHO ...

Patch that dog you posted is a good looking dog but not all of them looked like that.

Here were the links I was looking at on the website I don't know if the past dog link is supposed to be the foundation dogs for the line ... I am assuming they are if so I dont see much of a difference from the old and the new

Past Dogs

Present Dogs


----------



## buzhunter

wheezie said:


> of people are interested in dogs these sizes why not move on to another breed?


That's a very good question. I'd say that people are more interested in the name rather than the dog.


----------



## wheezie

yeah i agre buzz its really sad. even people with 80%am staff in there dog hate to say it... seems like "pit bull" has so much stigma that even educated people cant call there dogs what they know they are


----------



## Patch-O-Pits

> I dont see much of a difference from the old and the new


It depends on which you look at...LOL. That is why I used GARNER'S FOXI ROXI as an example. Just showing they all were not big.



> Def a UKC style show dog


 Actually, I have not seen any full Castillo bred dogs showing in my area and thus I don't think that is what they are breeding for...In the past though they were shown.


----------



## Sadie

Patch-O-Pits said:


> It depends on which you look at...LOL. That is why I used GARNER'S FOXI ROXI as an example. Just showing they all were not big.
> 
> Actually, I have not seen any full Castillo bred dogs showing in my area and thus I don't think that is what they are breeding for...In the past though they were shown.


Well just going off the dogs I glanced at to me they looked like UKC show dogs or more amstaff than game bred dogs ... Is this line supposed to be amstaff? Or would you consider it a show line? When I say big/large I don't mean big/large like american bully large I mean big as in not the average 30-55 lb game bred dog ...


----------



## Sydney

Castillo's Savory Brown...


----------



## Patch-O-Pits

There is a Castillo forum and also the breeders' have links on their site. That would be the best way to get answers if you are interested in the dogs.
here is the link to it:
http://www.castilloforum.com/index.php


----------



## Sadie

Patch-O-Pits said:


> There is a Castillo forum and also the breeders' have links on their site. That would be the best way to get answers if you are interested in the dogs.


Thanks Patch I am not really interested in the dogs per say I was just asking if you knew what this line was considered to be if it was an amstaff/show line. But after doing a quick google search I found out it's a ukc show line. Thanks for your help


----------



## dan'sgrizz

Working pitbulls all the way one of his products is a national wp champ and one of his females placed 2nd. I saw these gorgeous dogs in person. They are gorgeous. They are very athletic. They are very determined. I think there dogs are very consistent but throw many varities. They may be showdogs but I think they encompass the attributes of the pit bull perfectly I especially like the male trigger. What a beast.


----------



## ghosthellz

dan'sgrizz said:


> Working pitbulls all the way one of his products is a national wp champ and one of his females placed 2nd. I saw these gorgeous dogs in person. They are gorgeous. They are very athletic. They are very determined. I think there dogs are very consistent but throw many varities. They may be showdogs but I think they encompass the attributes of the pit bull perfectly I especially like the male trigger. What a beast.


My boy has castillo and LAR-SAN blood and his prey drive is unreal always go go go...he is not a huge dog maybe 20-21" tall at the shoulder definitly no bully. he is a bit heavy because he is not worked at the moment. Myself personally would not call him an amstaff he is UKC/ADBA but people are calling all pitbulls with a bit more meat amstaffs?
some game bred pits look like labs to me so go figure


----------



## kimber

I wouldn't call him an Amstaff either -because he isn't one.

And on the same note, just because Lar-San may have had one amstaff in a pedigree several light years ago, does not constitute the line as "pitterstaff" or whatever the h* you wanna call it, they (castillo & Lar-San) are both UKC show stock, not Amstaff. Castillo has it's fair share of Champions too. Castillo just happens to be an all around larger dog. And as far as bone, I prefer mine to have more than the typical Lar-San line, and thus, selectively bred for larger bone while using Lar-San blood. If some people don't like what other breeders are 'selectively' accomplishing, simply don't buy it.


----------



## kimber

buzhunter said:


> That's a very good question. I'd say that people are more interested in the name rather than the dog.


You think? IMO, most people I've come across are more interested in what they want/like in look and structure, then in the bloodline itself.


----------



## ghosthellz

kimber said:


> I wouldn't call him an Amstaff either -because he isn't one.
> 
> And on the same note, just because Lar-San may have had one amstaff in a pedigree several light years ago, does not constitute the line as "pitterstaff" or whatever the h* you wanna call it, they (castillo & Lar-San) are both UKC show stock, not Amstaff. Castillo has it's fair share of Champions too. Castillo just happens to be an all around larger dog. And as far as bone, I prefer mine to have more than the typical Lar-San line, and thus, selectively bred for larger bone while using Lar-San blood. If some people don't like what other breeders are 'selectively' accomplishing, simply don't buy it.


I feel the same way for sure...i love the bigger bone structure of castillo. I think they are beautiful pitbulls


----------



## Fab Mazz.

They are great dogs and don't believe everything ppl say here. The Castillo dogs are proven sporting/catch dogs (wild hogs) as well. I got my dog from Real Deal Chocolates (RDC) and they have some high blood Castillo dogs and they work them. Proof is in the pudding. If you go to the RDC website you'll see. Hemphill/Wallace foundation lines. Little on the large size but definitely not bullies. These are REAL APBT



dan'sgrizz said:


> I recently saw a pair of dogs from this breeder and I was impressed to say the least. Does anyone have any first hand experience with this breeder or his dogs? Any info would be greatly appreciated thankyou.


----------



## Chris76

California Pits recently updated their website with new photos of dogs from recent breedings. I was absolutely shocked at what I saw! Fat, pudgy, short legged dogs with no muscle. These are not the Castillo dogs of old! Very unimpressive looking. I'm surprised and quite disappointed with what Tekkla is producing today.


----------

